# Moulton help



## bobg (19 Jul 2009)

Anybody ever stripped the front suspension on a Series 1-3 Moulton. I could do with some advice please. The tech notes on the Moultoneer web site suggest that when the headset is unscrewed and the forks dropped, a rubber covered spring under tension is exposed. Ever I've misunderstood or mines missing!! Before I go to the next stage of ( trying to) dismantle the enclosed bit I'd like to get this problem sorted. 
Many thanks
Bob
BTW anybody got an axle for one of these!! I had to saw it in half...........


----------



## jimboalee (23 Jul 2009)

I stripped the forks out of my Moulton Mini about four years ago.

Can't remember every detail but I got it all back together OK.

I went in blind and laid everything out on a bench top.


----------



## bobg (24 Jul 2009)

Did you have any bits left over  OK I'll have a bash ( literally! )


----------



## longers (24 Jul 2009)

Can't help, but hello Bob


----------



## bobg (24 Jul 2009)

longers said:


> Can't help, but hello Bob



Hi Longers. Been ill since Christmas and still am hence no posts - couldnt be bothered with the PC till recently but ********* , can't ride but messing with bikes is theraputic ( except this bloody Moulton )


----------

